# Preventing Trumark pouch curl from red bands



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

When the red tapered Trumark bands tighten on the pouch, the pouch curls, and some, including Jack Koehler in his book "Slingshot Shooting",
believe that is potentially dangerous.

I had such curling, and my first solution was to simply snip off the offending ends of the bands, and reattach them with twine. However, that of course shortened the tubes, making them more difficult to pull.

My second solution applies to new tubes, the ends of which have not yet tightened on the pouch. Basically, I "choked" them from tightening by tying them, this time with the rolled bottom of a latex exam glove (improvise-adapt-overcome-MacGiver it).

Hope you find this useful.









Mike


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have solved the trumark red band pouch curl. Attach the bands so that the "bulge" near the pouch is always facing outside. If you attach the bands this way you will never get pouch curl.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> I have solved the trumark red band pouch curl. Attach the bands so that the "bulge" near the pouch is always facing outside. If you attach the bands this way you will never get pouch curl.


Well, yes, you solved the problem with the K-I-S-S method, which is terribly quick and efficient, however, there's no fun and creative involvement using such a mature, straightforward, scientific technique. Heck, we're just boys at heart and need to play around with possible solutions - work with our li'l minds/hands/tools/scrap of this, scrap of that.









Can't be much fun bein' that smart







I mean, where do you go from there? NASA??

(Hopefully, he has a sense of humor as all this was said in jest







).

If your solution works, there couldn't be anything simpler. You da man!

Best2u,
Mike


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

That still doesn’t solve the air in tube problem. Anything that I have found that get tubes performing as well as flats causes them to lose the extra life that they have over flats. If you mount flats to shoot the same speed as tubes I think that you will find that they don’t pull near as hard as tubes and will last just about as long, and are a lot smoother to shoot. Of course if it’s the “feel of power” that you want, tubes are still a great choice! -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Is this 'pouch curl' you write of the curly corners of the pouch caused by cinching of the tubes tied using the through-the-side-hole method? If so, then it just looks like a badly designed pouch. The ends of the pouch should be rounded off. No corners, no curl.

Anyway, I thought the tapered tubes were legendary. I've been spoiling to try them. If you want to trade a set of used but serviceable tapered tubes for a new set of my Fastbands, I'm up for it.

PS/ Bill "feel of power"? You had coffee coming out of my nostrils.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Is this 'pouch curl' you write of the curly corners of the pouch caused by cinching of the tubes tied using the through-the-side-hole method? If so, then it just looks like a badly designed pouch. The ends of the pouch should be rounded off. No corners, no curl.
> 
> Anyway, I thought the tapered tubes were legendary. I've been spoiling to try them. If you want to trade a set of used but serviceable tapered tubes for a new set of my Fastbands, I'm up for it.
> 
> PS/ Bill "feel of power"? You had coffee coming out of my nostrils.


"Yes" to your first paragraph. So you're saying that the way the Trumark pouch is shaped, as it comes from the factory, is wrong in the first place, even before the tubes "cinch" up and do the curly-curly? If that's the case, we'd have to remove the tubes, recut the pouch, then put it all back together. Is that what you're saying or did I misinterpret?

Why they don't use the white plastic plugs as they do with the black bands, I don't understand.

Best2u,
Mike


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

even though the tubes have air in them I have found the red trumark tubes to shoot very fast. Not as easy to draw as flats though.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

THWACK! said:


> Is this 'pouch curl' you write of the curly corners of the pouch caused by cinching of the tubes tied using the through-the-side-hole method? If so, then it just looks like a badly designed pouch. The ends of the pouch should be rounded off. No corners, no curl.
> 
> Anyway, I thought the tapered tubes were legendary. I've been spoiling to try them. If you want to trade a set of used but serviceable tapered tubes for a new set of my Fastbands, I'm up for it.
> 
> PS/ Bill "feel of power"? You had coffee coming out of my nostrils.


"Yes" to your first paragraph. So you're saying that the way the Trumark pouch is shaped, as it comes from the factory, is wrong in the first place, even before the tubes "cinch" up and do the curly-curly? If that's the case, we'd have to remove the tubes, recut the pouch, then put it all back together. Is that what you're saying or did I misinterpret?

Why they don't use the white plastic plugs as they do with the black bands, I don't understand.

Best2u,
Mike
[/quote]

That's what I mean.


----------



## King Cat (Dec 19, 2009)

THWACK! said:


> When the red tapered Trumark bands tighten on the pouch, the pouch curls, and some, including Jack Koehler in his book "Slingshot Shooting",
> believe that is potentially dangerous.
> 
> I had such curling, and my first solution was to simply snip off the offending ends of the bands, and reattach them with twine. However, that of course shortened the tubes, making them more difficult to pull.
> ...


----------



## King Cat (Dec 19, 2009)

THWACK! said:


> When the red tapered Trumark bands tighten on the pouch, the pouch curls, and some, including Jack Koehler in his book "Slingshot Shooting",
> believe that is potentially dangerous.
> 
> I had such curling, and my first solution was to simply snip off the offending ends of the bands, and reattach them with twine. However, that of course shortened the tubes, making them more difficult to pull.
> ...


I like your second solution. Wish I would have thought of it.
Jack


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

King Cat said:


> When the red tapered Trumark bands tighten on the pouch, the pouch curls, and some, including Jack Koehler in his book "Slingshot Shooting",
> believe that is potentially dangerous.
> 
> I had such curling, and my first solution was to simply snip off the offending ends of the bands, and reattach them with twine. However, that of course shortened the tubes, making them more difficult to pull.
> ...


I like your second solution. Wish I would have thought of it.
Jack
[/quote]

Nice.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

King Cat said:


> When the red tapered Trumark bands tighten on the pouch, the pouch curls, and some, including Jack Koehler in his book "Slingshot Shooting",
> believe that is potentially dangerous.
> 
> I had such curling, and my first solution was to simply snip off the offending ends of the bands, and reattach them with twine. However, that of course shortened the tubes, making them more difficult to pull.
> ...


I like your second solution. Wish I would have thought of it.
Jack
[/quote]

Thanks, Jack. Now that I'm thinking about it, my 2nd solution reminds me of my former career, putting handcuffs on the wrists of criminals. The worst the attitude, the tighter the cuffs became - magically. Sometimes we need to get "tough" with offending tubular bands, I guess.









Two questions for you, please:

Will the next version of your book have a better spine binding? My book's pages are falling out.









On page 51, you've written "It would be easy to attach the bands to the forks using metal bolts, screws, or clamps. These attachment techniques must be avoided because of safety concerns. It must always be asssumed
that the attachment apparatus will, at some time in the future, break off and snap back into the shooter's face". Please explain the about-face
on this serious caveat, concerning the construction of your BIG CAT
slingshot.

With great respect,
Mike


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

King Cat said:


> When the red tapered Trumark bands tighten on the pouch, the pouch curls, and some, including Jack Koehler in his book "Slingshot Shooting",
> believe that is potentially dangerous.
> 
> I had such curling, and my first solution was to simply snip off the offending ends of the bands, and reattach them with twine. However, that of course shortened the tubes, making them more difficult to pull.
> ...


I like your second solution. Wish I would have thought of it.
Jack
[/quote]

Thanks, Jack. Now that I'm thinking about it, my 2nd solution reminds me of my former career, putting handcuffs on the wrists of criminals. The worst the attitude, the tighter the cuffs became - magically. Sometimes we need to get "tough" with offending tubular bands, I guess.









Two questions for you, please:

Will the next version of your book have a better spine binding? My book's pages are falling out.









On page 51, you've written "It would be easy to attach the bands to the forks using metal bolts, screws, or clamps. These attachment techniques must be avoided because of safety concerns. It must always be asssumed
that the attachment apparatus will, at some time in the future, break off and snap back into the shooter's face". Please explain the about-face
on this serious caveat, concerning the construction of your BIG CAT
slingshot.

With great respect,
Mike


----------



## King Cat (Dec 19, 2009)

THWACK! said:


> When the red tapered Trumark bands tighten on the pouch, the pouch curls, and some, including Jack Koehler in his book "Slingshot Shooting",
> believe that is potentially dangerous.
> 
> I had such curling, and my first solution was to simply snip off the offending ends of the bands, and reattach them with twine. However, that of course shortened the tubes, making them more difficult to pull.
> ...


I like your second solution. Wish I would have thought of it.
Jack
[/quote]

Thanks, Jack. Now that I'm thinking about it, my 2nd solution reminds me of my former career, putting handcuffs on the wrists of criminals. The worst the attitude, the tighter the cuffs became - magically. Sometimes we need to get "tough" with offending tubular bands, I guess.









Two questions for you, please:

Will the next version of your book have a better spine binding? My book's pages are falling out.









On page 51, you've written "It would be easy to attach the bands to the forks using metal bolts, screws, or clamps. These attachment techniques must be avoided because of safety concerns. It must always be asssumed
that the attachment apparatus will, at some time in the future, break off and snap back into the shooter's face". Please explain the about-face
on this serious caveat, concerning the construction of your BIG CAT
slingshot.

With great respect,
Mike
[/quote]

Mike,
Sorry about the binding problem on the book, if I ever have to reprint I will use a different printer. If you (or anyone else) want a replacement copy, send me your address. I can't promise that the replacement copy will be any better because they were all printed by the same co.
About the attachment technique: All I can say is that we live-and-learn. Even at 74 I find this to be true. When I wrote that statement I was thinking about some of the ways I use to attach bands when I was a kid. I do feel confident that the clamp-on technique used on the King Cat is perfectly safe.
Jack


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

King Cat said:


> When the red tapered Trumark bands tighten on the pouch, the pouch curls, and some, including Jack Koehler in his book "Slingshot Shooting",
> believe that is potentially dangerous.
> 
> I had such curling, and my first solution was to simply snip off the offending ends of the bands, and reattach them with twine. However, that of course shortened the tubes, making them more difficult to pull.
> ...


I like your second solution. Wish I would have thought of it.
Jack
[/quote]

Thanks, Jack. Now that I'm thinking about it, my 2nd solution reminds me of my former career, putting handcuffs on the wrists of criminals. The worst the attitude, the tighter the cuffs became - magically. Sometimes we need to get "tough" with offending tubular bands, I guess.










Two questions for you, please:

Will the next version of your book have a better spine binding? My book's pages are falling out.









On page 51, you've written "It would be easy to attach the bands to the forks using metal bolts, screws, or clamps. These attachment techniques must be avoided because of safety concerns. It must always be asssumed
that the attachment apparatus will, at some time in the future, break off and snap back into the shooter's face". Please explain the about-face
on this serious caveat, concerning the construction of your BIG CAT
slingshot.

With great respect,
Mike
[/quote]

Mike,
Sorry about the binding problem on the book, if I ever have to reprint I will use a different printer. If you (or anyone else) want a replacement copy, send me your address. I can't promise that the replacement copy will be any better because they were all printed by the same co.
About the attachment technique: All I can say is that we live-and-learn. Even at 74 I find this to be true. When I wrote that statement I was thinking about some of the ways I use to attach bands when I was a kid. I do feel confident that the clamp-on technique used on the King Cat is perfectly safe.
Jack
[/quote]

Well the BIG CAT certainly appears strongly constructed, and Joerg is probably right that you could possibly ask for and receive more than $88 for each.

So, now that you've "rethunk" your caveat at age 74, and you have my permission to include my curly-pouch solution (with a little, itsy-bitsy credit-nod in my direction







), and you've probably thought about a few more things you would have liked to see in the book since it was printed (about 6 years ago), can those of us who consider your book to be the slingshooter's bible look forward to a revision of the book in the near future (with a better binding)????

How about it, guys? Don't we want to hear more jewels of accumulated slingshot wisdom from one of our most respected gurus/mentors/forum members/contributors, in a collectible book form ?

Best2u,
Mike


----------



## Kwala (Jul 28, 2012)

Coming into this one 2.5 years later....yeah this is exactly what I need. My red band is playing up near the pouch like this. Thanks for the tip!
K


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, a useful tip, relevant at any time!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't have a Trumark...just my homemade slingshots...but I am plagued with curly pouches . I use the usual 'wrap and tuck' for the most part though sometimes the 'knot in tube' which is usually better


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Dr J said:


> Thanks for sharing, a useful tip, relevant at any time!


You're welcome, doc.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Kwala said:


> Coming into this one 2.5 years later....yeah this is exactly what I need. My red band is playing up near the pouch like this. Thanks for the tip! K


My pleasure :wave:


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Kwala said:


> Coming into this one 2.5 years later....yeah this is exactly what I need. My red band is playing up near the pouch like this. Thanks for the tip! K


You're welcome!

Mike


----------

